# tankspiration: a blog about aquascaping



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to introduce myself formally. I've been keeping planted tanks for a few years now and recently started a blog with a few friends of mine. The idea is that we're each going to setup and scape a tank or two and blog about it. The difference with this blog is that we're going to update DAILY!

Once our tanks look the way we want them to, we're going to tear them down and start again. Of course, if we blogged about our plants growth on a daily basis, you'd all get bored to tears, so instead, we're going to have articles some days, feature some really cool tanks that we find on the web (that we're calling tankspiration), and talk through some DIY projects that we find interesting.

If you want to suggest an article for one of us to research to talk about, let us know! Similarly, if you want to suggest a tank to be featured as tankspiration, send it my way 

Anyway, the url is www.tankspiration.com. We're still pretty new and are growing so please be patient with us. Any feedback will be taken to heart and we hope to be a lasting resource for planted tank enthusiasts on the web. Hopefully this will encourage others to get into this awesome hobby.

Have an awesome day!

Alym
www.tankspiration.com


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

PS: photo gallery is now fixed


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome website! Even though it's new, I can see that it has some great potential with all the consistent and informative posts. Plus it's very neat and easy to navigate, so good job and keep it up!


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Heartnet said:


> Awesome website! Even though it's new, I can see that it has some great potential with all the consistent and informative posts. Plus it's very neat and easy to navigate, so good job and keep it up!


Thanks!! Any suggestions? We're going to try to have a ton of stuff on the site eventually, but it'll all take time 

What kind of stuff would you want to see on there?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I really like it! Lots of info on there, something to push toward...


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice header/banner you've got there looks awesome.

That breeder box is pretty cool too!

Looks interesting, so I'll follow it.
-Andrew


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

A Hill said:


> Nice header/banner you've got there looks awesome.
> 
> That breeder box is pretty cool too!
> 
> ...


Thanks man - we've had a few people comment that it's a bit big, but I'm not sure, I think it kinda works ;-)


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

alym said:


> Thanks!! Any suggestions? We're going to try to have a ton of stuff on the site eventually, but it'll all take time
> 
> What kind of stuff would you want to see on there?


Definitely some more in-depth reviews about nifty gadgets like that breeder box. (BTW, you didn't say where we could get one :icon_wink)


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Heartnet said:


> Definitely some more in-depth reviews about nifty gadgets like that breeder box. (BTW, you didn't say where we could get one :icon_wink)


I will talk to Frank about getting some info about how to order these things up on the blog. Today's tank makes me want to do a cube...


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

I just posted an update today showing the grow-in of my 46 gallon bowfront. Would love some feedback on it 

Hope you guys are doing great!

Alym


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Cool blog! Lots of fun stuff to read.


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Updated again: 
Recent posts include thoughts about using clear guppies to detect parasites, and, an update of my 46 gallon bowfront prior to rescape.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Frank the tool man checked in today with a post about some nifty aquascaping tools! Check em out!


----------



## effox (Mar 29, 2010)

*Diy*

You'll get tons of SE hits with DIY articles in between tank updates and releases.

I for one love to see those.

Perhaps a video of a tank being set up? How to handle the plants, etc. I watched one tank being set up and that's how I learned. It would help newbies get into it, pics only help so much for the unlearned.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

That's a sweet site going on- i love the pics of the rams in the bowfront planted!


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

SearunSimpson said:


> That's a sweet site going on- i love the pics of the rams in the bowfront planted!


Thanks so much  That tank is actually mine!
It is getting a MASSIVE rescape though...such is the nature of this blog...it looked good, so it was time to take it down and do something else.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Love the blog. You've got skills my friend.


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

@speedie: thanks man, I really appreciate it!

Honestly though, I'm learning a TON each day. Whether it's something simple or complicated, it all helps.

Seems like the blog is picking up steam as well, we've got a bunch of people submitting photos, emailing us with article ideas etc, and are just 10 people away from 50 on facebook so I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

FYI: Frank the Toolman has posted a quick review of a very cool algae scraper.
--a


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

Did my part to help you get 50. Awesome website!
Rick


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks @Ferretowner96! Really appreciate it. Frank posted an article today about his Sulawesi setup, he's one of the few people I know who has figured out the trick to keeping these things alive over a long period of time. I know he's going to post it in parts, but it should be a great read nevertheless...

Glad you like it (and if you want to see anything on it, other than the stuff we're already posting), let us know!!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

You are on my blogroll now!


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys, for those asking to see my new 90 gallon, I've just posted some first photos. It's still a new setup so I'd love to hear your suggestions and feedback!

Thanks,
Alym


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Frank has posted photos of a pretty nifty cone feeder for bloodworms...they're cheap, and they work!


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Photo gallery should now be working with less glitches. I'm still quite new to programming this kinda stuff, but it seems to be okay! Please take a look and let me know if the gallery renders properly 

Thanks everyone,
Alym


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

To those who have been asking for updates of my 90 gallon, I've finally posted some new photos. They will appear magically at 12:01am tonight.

I've documented my battle with green dust algae, working through the treatment with metricide, and concluded with some full tank shots!

Enjoy


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

New posts added regarding:

Battling BBA
Green water
Cheap root tabs

Check it


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

I know you missed us, and we're back! After a long hiatus due to personal issues, we're going to be updating the site again! If you have a tank with photos that you think would make good front-page material, send them our way! 

In other news, we have now hit 50 members on facebook and are going to be doing a draw for our first giveaway! Once we hit 100, we're going to do another one 

Thanks everyone for your private messages, emails, and comments on the site, it's you guys who keep us motivated to keep going.


----------

